# May 26/27 2007: Applications of Movement - Guest Instructor Alex Kostic



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2007)

*May 26/27 2007: Applications of Movement - Guest Instructor Alex Kostic*​ 
*Preregister for*​ *Guest Instructor Seminar*
*http://systemanw.com/
*​


----------



## Brian King (May 5, 2007)

Killing some time (OK actually putting off doing weekend household chores) and did a quick search and found a few Alex Kostic related threads

I forgot about this recent thread here on MT listing some youtube clips of Alex teaching.
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47250

This thread is dated but has a link to some links to the Serbian web site with reviews and photos and vid
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23768

LOL A very old thread with a little information about Slavyano Goritzkaya Borba work
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6344

I am really looking forward to this upcoming seminar with Alex and the chance to once again experience and do the work as he expresses it. He is such a fantastic teacher and practitioner and has improved the work and lives of so many people around the world. He and his wife recently had a child and I am thinking that this may start to limit his desire and ability to teach seminars so far from his beautiful mountains in Serbia so I am really excited to not only share some of my beautiful state (Washington) with him but also having the opportunity for our local martial artists _(LOL local being relative as we already have people coming from Oregon, California and Canada)_ to experience and train with Alex. 

Brian King


----------



## Brian King (May 24, 2007)

After over 24 hours of travel Alex has arrived and is ready to go. Alex was able to stop by our school and talk to a few of the students and after meeting him they now better understand the excitement that those of us that have trained with Alex before are feeling at this training opportunity. There is still time to pre-register and save, but not much time remains.

Thanks
Brian King


----------

